# What is "Option C Printout"



## nmreich (Feb 16, 2009)

I live and work in USA. Yet it is asking for: "An original "Option C Printout" of your and your co-signer's last notice of Assessment for the most recent taxation year. If you do not provide this printout, provide an explanation on a separate sheet of paper."

What does that mean? Do I send a copy of my 1040US Tax form (the whole thing?) or is this something different.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

nmreich said:


> I live and work in USA. Yet it is asking for: "An original "Option C Printout" of your and your co-signer's last notice of Assessment for the most recent taxation year. If you do not provide this printout, provide an explanation on a separate sheet of paper."
> 
> What does that mean? Do I send a copy of my 1040US Tax form (the whole thing?) or is this something different.


Just in case you're not aware, that after one files one's Canadian tax return the Government sends back what's known as a Notice of Assessment which, in essence, states that your filing is correct or incorrect. If a similar situation exists in the USA then send that country's equivalent with your application form. If there is no equivalent document from the US then I suggest that you send copies if 1040US Tax submission, the whole thing.


----------

